# Calling all members with Photo Shop skills - Team Diyma needs a logo



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

DIYMA member velozity has decided to put together a 12 volt competitoion team for our forum.
You can visit the thread here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...1-team-diyma-com-meca-competition-2010-a.html

We are looking for members with some graphic design skills to create a logo for this new team.

If anyone is interested, please post up your designs here, in this thread.

Once the thread dies down, we will crate another thread, with a poll, and we will vote on the winners.

Thanks for your attention!

ANT


----------



## YzFool78 (Oct 19, 2008)

Is there a time limit??

I think I could prob get something for ya 

Started Web graphic design being its something I truly enjoy.


----------



## Speedy2222 (Apr 4, 2009)

nice, i'm down!


----------



## flipGTO (Jan 23, 2008)

do you have any color or font preferences?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I suppose this is meant for print, as in car decals and t-shirts, hoodies etc? Then I would suggest few colours (preferably 1) and a design with easy clear lines that could be replicated well on small surfaces and clothing.

Please specify exactly what text the logo should consist of (ie "TEAM DIYMA") and any eventual undertext/slogans.

I work in graphic design and signmaking, I'll try to make some suggestion sometime early next week, as soon as the criteria for the logo-design is set


----------



## gxe2se (Aug 31, 2009)

hmm need my post count to show draft.
Too simple???


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

At this point I am open to anything. Perhaps velozity will chime in with some of his suggestions.
I can say this though, I agree witht he "simple" suggestion that was made a few replies above mine.
If it is going to be used as a vinyl die cut decal or screen printed, it should be a pretty simple design.
Something that could be a single color and still look good..

Still open however..

ANt


----------



## YzFool78 (Oct 19, 2008)

DIYMA said:


> At this point I am open to anything. Perhaps velozity will chime in with some of his suggestions.
> I can say this though, I agree witht he "simple" suggestion that was made a few replies above mine.
> If it is going to be used as a vinyl die cut decal or screen printed, it should be a pretty simple design.
> Something that could be a single color and still look good..
> ...


Regardless if its print, you can go as wild as you want! Just got to make sure the design is print ready... Which is something a person needs to know, because there are certain steps that have to take place 

Or else your stuck with a design that can be used otherwise except for print work.. 

I'm stuck working on a couple things, but really want to get something!


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

I mentioned in the other thread ... Im a graphic designer, what do we win if our logo gets chosen?
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## YzFool78 (Oct 19, 2008)

Good question!!

Eh, I dont want anything. Just getting my name out there is good enough for me. Its all about exposure!! Sometime.. ;p


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

I'll keep my eye on this, I could probably help out if needed. Or if there's a prize involved...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi All,

The logo will be primarily used on t-shirts and maybe vinyl decals. Maybe down the road we'll have a banner made up. So it needs to look good in one color, but that's not to say that it has to be a monochrome logo either. Also, use your own creativity on the font and copy. Just remember the name of the group is TEAM DIYMA. Feel free to use capitalization any way you see fit. Meaning "team diyma" or "Team DiYMA" is just fine as well. The organization we will be competing in is MECA (Welcome to MECA!). For more information about the team and why it's being created, check the thread in the SQ forum. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## loneshark2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey there, so i got your email about this. I thought i could help. I have been doing photoshop and illustration work for years. I designed the logo for my car club website and thought Id take a stab at designing yours. I apolgize if its not what you want or expect as I dont know any of you, and I havent been a member here for long, like I had been with my car club site before I started helping with our new logo.

so heres what i came up with so far, please give me your honest opinion. lucky for us, Im unemployed and have alot of spare time !


----------



## loneshark2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

also here are the forum icons

i only saw 3:

forum_new
forum_new_lock
forum_old

let me know if there are any others that I should design.


----------



## YzFool78 (Oct 19, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The logo will be primarily used on t-shirts and maybe vinyl decals. Maybe down the road we'll have a banner made up. So it needs to look good in one color, but that's not to say that it has to be a monochrome logo either. Also, use your own creativity on the font and copy. Just remember the name of the group is TEAM DIYMA. Feel free to use capitalization any way you see fit. Meaning "team diyma" or "Team DiYMA" is just fine as well. The organization we will be competing in is MECA (Welcome to MECA!). For more information about the team and why it's being created, check the thread in the SQ forum. Thanks.
> 
> Mike



Thank you for the info!

Heres a quickie (Kind of quick) that I just made up, everything is my doing, so no copy rights have been stepped on. It is also print ready, can be scaled down along with the color changes can be switched very easily. 

Just something I thought of real quick, but I think the font effects might be a bit much? Guess it all depends on your likings!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

gxe2se said:


> hmm need my post count to show draft.
> Too simple???


I like this one. simple and gets point across well

maybe change the screw driver to a plasma cutter or an airsaw tho
or even a cordless screw driver


----------



## loneshark2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

ooops after rereading the thread I see this is for "Team DIYMA" not a website logo design... haha, my bad.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll see if I can con my wife into taking a look @ this Monday, she is a Graphic Designer by trade and now owns a Sign & Graphics company.


----------



## YzFool78 (Oct 19, 2008)

Heres a couple others I was able to do while I was finishing up some other stuff, these are also print ready.


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

A couple of simple typographical solutions:


----------



## old_skool_noma (Jan 15, 2009)

id be in on this if my hard drive hadn't crashed and taken photo shop with it, what format would you need the logo in and final size though? That way people don't waste their time making something that they cant save in the correct format or make it way too small.


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

It will need to be a vector based program, if you want vinyl cut graphics to be placed on vehicles. So Photoshop will be no use for that application. Avoid overly fussy details, shading and multiple colours too, as it won't work in vinyl. Use Freehand MX or Illustrator for artwork.


----------



## trust7 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is my idea. I did not want to flesh it out the entire way if nobody liked it, just the start was a few hours.

Custom Font
All Items would/will be abstract so the Sub would be the same but in black abstract, still so you could tell what it was but more "logo" like. Also abstract items so if Vinyl was going to be made for car stickers etc it would translate properly.
Sub in Box D
Amplifier I
Y as wiring really just showing two wires kind of making up a Y
M as Battery or Battery and Components ( components would be cut out
of the M as it was made larger and a HU under the A or knobs ON the bottom
of the A with a readout in the open space like a radio station 109.1 or something like that, un copyright-infringeable etc.


----------



## kabennett (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm new here, but thought I'd chime in on this. If you don't get enough interest or submission from members you may want to consider using one of the crowdsourcing graphic design sites. CrowdSPRING.com and 99designs.com are the two largest. I have no connection to either site, but I can vouch for crowdSPRING. I used them for this if you want to see an example of what's possible - integralaudio.com. That was more than the minimum $$, but at least gives a reference point.


----------



## inPhase (Apr 6, 2008)

First draft...


----------



## nautilus (Oct 14, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> I like this one. simple and gets point across well
> 
> maybe change the screw driver to a plasma cutter or an airsaw tho
> or even a cordless screw driver




Cool, agree, looks outstanding espeically from a distance. Well thought


----------



## DYNABLASTER (Oct 20, 2009)

should it be in Vector Format?

what's the reward?


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

Didn't spend much time on these, but was the time i had. I hope it helps.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

gxe2se said:


> hmm need my post count to show draft.
> Too simple???


I like this one, has the website logo and is simple and clean.


----------



## stickler (Jan 31, 2009)

inPhase said:


> First draft...


Wow that one is pretty slick...


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> I like this one. simple and gets point across well
> 
> maybe change the screw driver to a plasma cutter or an airsaw tho
> or even a cordless screw driver


 
I think it should be an RTA mic.!!!!


----------



## Seth1784 (Dec 18, 2009)

wow there's far more talent in here then i've got lol! nice stuff all around!


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

gxe2se said:


> hmm need my post count to show draft.
> Too simple???





slvrtsunami said:


> I think it should be an RTA mic.!!!!


I can't take credit for the original artwork, just the spoof, but here ya' go:


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

What do I win?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

budgets? what are those?


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

How about this one?


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

Or


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

inPhase said:


> First draft...


Thus far this one is the most original, but a little generic looking. None-the-less, it's the best so far, IMO.


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Keep 'em coming guys. I love all the originality. As long as new designs are posted we'll keep this thread open. But we can't draw it out too long since we need to vote on a final design so that the Team can hopefully get some t-shirts or decals made before Spring Break Nationals.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Wonway said:


> How about this one?


that would be Violent Bass Air.....


----------



## inPhase (Apr 6, 2008)

Second draft... Played with the design to make it look like a speaker. Better or worse

Also, what name does the team officially go by? Team DIYMA, Team DIYMA.com? Or what do you guys want it to say?


----------



## brmcm15 (Dec 23, 2007)

mine with original. others coming later tonight!


----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

inPhase said:


> Second draft... Played with the design to make it look like a speaker. Better or worse
> 
> Also, what name does the team officially go by? Team DIYMA, Team DIYMA.com? Or what do you guys want it to say?


I like the idea, but the speaker for the I's dot is a little redundant considering the idea behind the crescents.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

here's my contribution


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

OK I'm confused... Are we creating line art so that it can be vinyl cut or are we creating high res art for web purposes?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

DIYMA said:


> I can say this though, I agree witht he "simple" suggestion that was made a few replies above mine.
> If it is going to be used as a vinyl die cut decal or screen printed, it should be a pretty simple design.
> Something that could be a single color and still look good..
> 
> ...





Velozity said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The logo will be primarily used on t-shirts and maybe vinyl decals. Maybe down the road we'll have a banner made up. So it needs to look good in one color, but that's not to say that it has to be a monochrome logo either. Also, use your own creativity on the font and copy. Just remember the name of the group is TEAM DIYMA. Feel free to use capitalization any way you see fit. Meaning "team diyma" or "Team DiYMA" is just fine as well.
> Mike


Many fine web-logos here, but that does not transfer well to the task in hand, making a single-color logo well suited for vinyl decals and apparel print..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

mine got deleted


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

chad said:


> mine got deleted


So, how does it feel to be moderated?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

awesome, inspires creativity.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

i like this set..



Wonway said:


> Or





audio MD said:


>





inPhase said:


> Second draft... Played with the design to make it look like a speaker. Better or worse
> 
> Also, what name does the team officially go by? Team DIYMA, Team DIYMA.com? Or what do you guys want it to say?





brmcm15 said:


> mine with original. others coming later tonight!


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gimme a minute....


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

haakono said:


> Many fine web-logos here, but that does not transfer well to the task in hand, making a single-color logo well suited for vinyl decals and apparel print..


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BMWDriver (Apr 2, 2009)

Kind of like so?
A black and white and a color variation. It's kinda busy.
That's my entry.

Now that I think of it, I could even add red to the mix. Tomorrow.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

audio MD said:


>


*^^ CooL^^*


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

chad said:


> that would be Violent Bass Air.....


Looks like Wonway needs to stay off the sauce. He can't even spell loser. 










Although I like his style :laugh:


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

HatsTHat's how Peter euro would do it but he would proov he was right!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> THat's how Peter euro would do it but he would proov he was right!


Bahahaha! You hit the nail on the head there!! LOL!


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

chad said:


> that would be Violent Bass Air.....


OOPS!

How about this? 










Bite me 12v


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

Some of these simply won't work. You cannot cut them out of a single sheet of colored vinyl for use as car signs / graphics. Avoid photoshop effects like shading, drop shadows, glints, pretty much anything that looks flash, but won't work. It was misleading to title the thread Photoshop, as it needs to be a vector program.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

IBTL!!


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Here's a simple concept:


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

^^^ How fast can you say "banned"?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

heheheh


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Man, somethings are better left unsaid. And some images are better forgotten.


But SSA is the **** though, just not by that concept.


----------



## inPhase (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

inPhase said:


>


That's definitely good progress.

I think Just "Team DIYMA" would make things a little less busy in the center. With the whole thing spelled out, there's not a place for the eye to rest, so your eye is always jumping around.

For the font and spacing, I think it could be tweaked a bit. Maybe a smaller point for "DIYMA", but thicker letter with more letter spacing.
With it being single color vector, the font spacing, weight, and size become much more important. I would suggest messing with it to see if you can find a balance.

This is all constructive criticism BTW, you've got the best start of all the others I've seen posted so far.

PS: Another thought: Maybe decreasing the size crescent shaped lines of the speaker rim/surround and increasing white space between these lines and the lettering might help.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Honestly I would remove the DIY Mobile Audio and move the rest down IF I were putting it on my car. Gotta love vinyl for that ability. Reason is that I prefer to not BLATANTLY advertise car audio contained.

Granted that if someone were casing it then it would not make much of a difference but there's no sense in leaving the door open for invitation.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Round 2:

(these could be done with two colors of vinyl, or solid black)


----------



## brmcm15 (Dec 23, 2007)

not sure what colors we were going with so i just tried to stay with black and white..

like my little speaker guy lol.

not sure what to do with the one with the headphones yet


----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

brmcm15 said:


> not sure what colors we were going with so i just tried to stay with black and white..
> 
> like my little speaker guy lol.
> 
> not sure what to do with the one with the headphones yet


I like #1, #2, #3


----------



## stoeszilla (Jul 9, 2007)

my lame attempts (not as good as previous). 


















yes, they're boring but i figured they lended themselves to conversion to vinyl sticker...


----------



## stoeszilla (Jul 9, 2007)

brmcm15 said:


> not sure what colors we were going with so i just tried to stay with black and white..
> 
> like my little speaker guy lol.
> 
> not sure what to do with the one with the headphones yet


these are awesome!


----------



## inPhase (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

inPhase said:


>


There you go! Looking good!


----------



## habagat (Dec 6, 2009)

Do you need slogans as well? 
Great work so far guys!
wish I were better at photoshop!


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

k-ink said:


>


 
Wow, just slip in the word team. Looks great. Nice design.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

k-ink said:


>


That's straight up beautiful 

Win or lose, congrats. Take it from a designer. 

I'm just not playing along cause I do this stuff all day long and get paid for it.


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks. I work with graphic designers too, as I'm an illustrator  

I can do any style the designers ask and can emulate virtually 
anything, from technical to characters...... k-ink


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I like this one, has the website logo and is simple and clean.



i like it minus the screw driver!


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

k-ink said:


>


another fav


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

gxe2se said:


> hmm need my post count to show draft.
> Too simple???


coin toss! they both look good!


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

lucas569 said:


> i like it minus the screw driver!


What about the RTA mic?

LOL


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

slightly sharper


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

k-ink said:


> slightly sharper


^^ that's a winner


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

audio MD said:


>


Excluding my own entries, this is my favorite so far.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

k-ink said:


> slightly sharper


I like the concept, except that it doesn't say "team" anywhere. That swoosh thing also reminds me a little bit of a Jesus fish, you know the kind you see on cars? Other than that it is quite aesthetic IMO.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

add team and lets look at it


----------



## stoeszilla (Jul 9, 2007)

I like this one. I added team and an "11" to the volume.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

stoeszilla said:


> I like this one. I added team and an "11" to the volume.


Where's Stonehenge?*








* Obtuse Spinal Tap reference....


----------



## CranberryYumYum (Nov 4, 2009)

here's my take

link to bigger
2
3


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't put much effort into this, but I figure the more ideas in this matter the better. I think it has potential and fits in the simple/cost-effective category.
EDIT: Wanted to say, there are a lot of great looking concepts here. GJ people/.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

astrochex said:


> * Obtuse Spinal Tap reference....



It goes one louder.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

Team added...


----------



## habagat (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

trevordj said:


>


my fav so far!! Great work


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

ATTENTION: Thread will be closing tomorrow. Please finalize your designs and post them by then. We need to go ahead and vote on winning logo. Thank you for all the interest. I've compiled all of the submissions so far in the posts below (40 logos total).


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Hey, mine are missing from the list.

EDIT: Sorry, my bad, they indeed are on the list.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Throw mine in the mix also then please


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

This is my final entry. I made a few changes, including adding more white space between the sound waves and moving the website name a few pixels down. None of my other entries need to be considered in the voting, this is the only one I completed.

(My other entries include the similar-looking one with fatter sound waves, the similar one with no sound waves, and the plagiarized one with the RTA mic.  Those can be ignored/deleted.)


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

chefhow said:


> my fav so far!! Great work


Thank you sir!


----------



## pork soda (Jun 29, 2009)

inPhase said:


>


Can you scale this out to a diyma 12 and add the silhouettes of the "stacked magnets"


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

There are some great ones here, so far this is my favorite for how it would look on a shirt or a sticker:


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Thread closed..
We are going to put up a new thread with a poll so we all can vote on our favorites..

ANT


----------

